# Application Discover - Wikipedia in a magazine



## filaton (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai eu un iPad Mini sous mon sapin et j'en suis très content.
Je cherche une application pour Wikipedia. Je me souviens avoir vu il y a quelques années une appli qui avait l'air super sympa qui s'appelait Discover éditée par Cooliris.
Il semble qu'elle ait disparu de l'App Store.
Savez vous si elle a changé de nom ? Ou n'existe t'elle plus du tout ?
Si elle a été supprimée, savez vous pourquoi ?

Et avez vous des alternatives à proposer ? J'hésite pour l'instant entre Wikipanion et Articles.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (6 Janvier 2013)

Hello

Il me semble que maintenant dans le store c'est cooliris, tout simplement.


----------

